# The world is honestly getting so bad



## HTL5N (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm a very amoral person, I watch out for myself, and don't really pay much mind to other people. But I find that things are getting so bad that it's starting to affect even me, all the death, lies, and filth is building up to the point even I can smell it. What's the point anymore? It seems like being happy is an increasingly uphill battle for people who are paying attention.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 27, 2018)

Are you a future school shooter? You kinda sound like one.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 27, 2018)

The holocaust survivors made it so I think we’ll be fine so long as we keep electing republicans.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 27, 2018)

The Kali Yuga is escalating.


----------



## LofaSofa (Aug 27, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> All the death, lies, and filth is building up to the point even I can smell it.



what does it smell like


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 27, 2018)

Crime rates are going down which is pretty nice.


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 27, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Are you a future school shooter? You kinda sound like one.


I'm a pacifist, I don't even kill bugs and spiders if I can avoid it. Even if I was pushed to that point, I'd an-hero before I even considered hurting another person.



LofaSofa said:


> what does it smell like


Whatever the inside of a Fursuit after a weekend at a large convention smells like.


----------



## MG 620 (Aug 27, 2018)

OP, if you troon out, then everything'll be just fine.


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 27, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> OP, if you troon out, then everything'll be just fine.


I'm sorry, but I have no idea what "troon" means


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 27, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> I'm sorry, but I have no idea what "troon" means


you sterilize yourself in the name of progressiveness


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 27, 2018)

Tbqh m'dude, I think the world has probably always been like this. Somehow we just keep sputtering along.

I'm sure if you asked someone in the sixties if the world was in an absolute shit state say yes
If you asked someone in the renaissance if society was corrupt they'd probably say yes
If you asked somebody in ancient Greece whether it was all coming to an end,_ they'd probably tell you the same thing_.


It all comes and goes in cycles, and perhaps this cycle will be the one in which the great wheel stops turning, but that is not for us to know; it is for us to find out.




HTL5N said:


> I'm sorry, but I have no idea what "troon" means



It means tranny. I think it originated on SA, or SASS to describe trans goons


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 27, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> The holocaust survivors made it so I think we’ll be fine so long as we keep electing republicans.


> implying the holocaust happened



Dink Smallwood said:


> you sterilize yourself in the name of progressiveness


That would just waste what little potential I have to create something better



ConcernedAnon said:


> Tbqh m'dude, I think the world has probably always been like this. Somehow we just keep sputtering along.
> 
> I'm sure if you asked someone in the sixties if the world was in an absolute shit state they'd probably tell you the same thing
> If you asked someone in the renaissance if society was corrupt they'd probably tell you the same thing
> ...


Why do we exist then? Just to invent new ways to make ourselves miserable?


----------



## Draza (Aug 27, 2018)

I agree with you, this world is getting worse by each year.Everyone is either oblivious to it or deluded into believeing things will get better in the future. I rather watch the whole thing burn down with family in a safe distance.


----------



## Lopt (Aug 27, 2018)

It's always been this way, even worse in fact. You just now have the entire world's happenings at the press of a button, so it seems worse in comparison to the few big documented tragedies of yestercentury.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 27, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> 'm a pacifist, I don't even kill bugs and spiders if I can avoid it. Even if I was pushed to that point, I'd an-hero before I even considered hurting another person.


That's exactly what a school shooter would say.


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 27, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> That's exactly what a school shooter would say.


Okay you caught me, I'm actually the result of an occult circle jerk between Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 27, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> I'm sorry, but I have no idea what "troon" means


Me neither.  Just laugh and upvote when anyone says it and they’ll never catch wise.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 27, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> Why do we exist then? Just to invent new ways to make ourselves miserable?



That is the great gift of life; a fight which cannot be won, and shall never end.

There is no purpose to all this beyond that which we create, so you must do the best you can to make something worth living of it.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 27, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> Why do we exist then? Just to invent new ways to make ourselves miserable?


If you’re going to be a nihilistic faggot like this, just neck yourself. 
Go read a book. Learn something new. Get involved in local politics. 
If the world is going to shit, it’s because of apathetic spergs like yourself who are content to bitch about things instead of trying to improve what little amount they can.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Aug 27, 2018)

If only we could escape from today's society of betrayal, murder, slavery, disease, and famine, to a much better time of betrayal, murder, more slavery, more disease, and more famine.  

What was even a good time in this earth lol


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 27, 2018)

Randall Fragg said:


> If you’re going to be a nihilistic faggot like this, just neck yourself.
> Go read a book. Learn something new. Get involved in local politics.
> If the world is going to shit, it’s because of apathetic spergs like yourself who are content to bitch about things instead of trying to improve what little amount they can.


You've got a point



Crippled_Retard said:


> If only we could escape from today's society of betrayal, murder, slavery, disease, and famine, to a much better time of betrayal, murder, more slavery, more disease, and more famine.
> 
> What was even a good time in this earth lol


Probably anytime before FOXP2 developed


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Aug 27, 2018)

The world isn't getting more dangerous, you're just more aware of the danger because the internet hyperbole is distorting your perception. People thought the same thing when 24 hour news networks launched on TV, and when newspapers started rolling off the press. News media is designed to spoon-feed you tragedy and outrage in return for clicks, it's not a comprehensive snapshot of society. Turn off your computer and go outside. Stop reading KF and turn off notifications on your news apps. Just do that for a few days and you'll wonder what you were so worried about in the first place.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 27, 2018)

Block Me said:


> Just do that for a few days and you'll wonder what you were so worried about in the first place.


The chinese and russians would love it if we stopped paying attention.


----------



## wateryketchup (Aug 27, 2018)

It only seems like the world is so terrible because we now have access to all of these news stories from around the globe. If you were a farmer in the 1800s you would barely know what's happening in your country, let alone others, but that didn't mean that terrible things weren't still happening back then.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Aug 27, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> The chinese and russians would love it if we stopped paying attention.


Being aware of the situation doesn't mean you need to wallow in it. You can take the redpill and still have fun.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 27, 2018)

Block Me said:


> Being aware of the situation doesn't mean you need to wallow in it. You can take the redpill and still have fun.


I said goodbye to the fun times the moment I discovered reddit.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 27, 2018)

kill every jew and the world will be a better place


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Aug 27, 2018)

Look the point is if you are going to go postal make sure to aim the gun at yourself first.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 27, 2018)

The world is better than it's ever been. It's just that there's 24/7 news and the internet.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 27, 2018)

For real tho. Any nigger who unironically thinks that THIS fucking epoch is "muh dark age" is a fucking idiot with zero goddamn perspective. 

So much bad shit that has been around for literal millennia has been just straight up vanishing/rapidly declining for nearly a century now. Mass slavery, global fucking wars, plagues, famines, absolute and unescapable hatred and oppression and misery and fear on each and every goddamn corner of the planet no matter what race or religion or whatever you were. Like do you have any fucking concept of how cheap life was until this past century? where in the fucking courts of royalty a 50% death rate of princes and princesses before the age of 12 was considered a LUCKY streak?! where a plague wiping out half the population was considered a good thing by the survivors because "hey, at least it means we are less expendable to our feudal overseers now"?

Did the people of these times just give up and whine about how unfair it all was? no. they kept fucking grinding towards something better for them and theirs, and over the centuries shit has gotten exponentially better in literally every metric. and this trend will continue on until either supernova happens or we get hit by a gamma ray burst or some shit.

The idea that "oooh but politicians are still lying and inept shitheads" or "uuuughh people are still trying to censor and silence shit they dont like" or "REEEEE WAR AND DEATH IS STILL HAPPENING #WORSTTIMELINE" makes this age worse than every goddamn century going back since we brutefucked the neanderthals out of existence is as retaarded as a downs-syndrome gang-rape. Fucking nigger slaves, inbred peasants, ubercucked eunuchs, and even the goddamn welsh persevered in the face of a bleak and shit existence so they or their children (well...maybe not in the case of the eunuchs) could see less shit and bleakness. 

Either nut up and follow their example or shut up and drink a bleachtini


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Aug 27, 2018)

World has always been shit, it's just as kids we didn't pay much attention to it and there was less media bombarding us with trivial news.

One century ago if someone got stabbed 100 miles from you, you wouldn't even know, you would be more concerned about stabbings in your own town. You wouldn't care about some random kid having cancer after your own siblings died of pneumonia at age of 5. You wouldn't care about some random economic migrants because either your family would also be ones, or you'd be more worried about soldiers (both allied and enemy) pillaging your town for supplies. You wouldn't care about political corruption because you wouldn't even hear about it and you would probably be some lowly peasant with no voting rights anyway.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 27, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> World has always been shit, it's just as kids we didn't pay much attention to it and there was less media bombarding us with trivial news.
> 
> One century ago if someone got stabbed 100 miles from you, you wouldn't even know, you would be more concerned about stabbings in your own town. You wouldn't care about some random kid having cancer after your own siblings died of pneumonia at age of 5. You wouldn't care about some random economic migrants because either your family would also be ones, or you'd be more worried about soldiers (both allied and enemy) pillaging your town for supplies. You wouldn't care about political corruption because you wouldn't even hear about it and you would probably be some lowly peasant with no voting rights anyway.


Nigger can you just _imagine _how many serial killers and serial rapists and worse were happily getting away with it till like the past century or so? I mean especially when considering how fucking easy it would have been to kill someone with zero evidence and how the culture of the time would make women and girls that much less likely to report being raped for fear of their "virtue" (and thus their existential future since they had not much in the way of work options) being put at risk. 

Like there are a handful of probable/possible cases scattered over a thousand years of medieval/early modern history I can find with ease, shit like Gilles de Rais and Elizabeth Bathory (and even in these cases its a touch suspect due to the possibility of these being political frame ups)  but there must have been upwards of a hundred thousand (going by the 0.00008% of people the FBI criminologists suggested were serial killers and the 107 billion people to have ever lived) such killers active in the past 10,000 years who we will never know about. Hell given modern trends for the depraved and despicable to flock to positions of power and authority in order to carry out their crimes without chance of reproach, how many priests and knights and famed philosophers and thinkers were actually prototypical Ted Bundys?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 27, 2018)

The only way to help things is to become your avatar.

Do it.


----------



## BScCollateral (Aug 27, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Nigger can you just _imagine _how many serial killers and serial rapists and worse were happily getting away with it till like the past century or so?



They found the ax Lizzie Borden probably used to murder her parents; it wasn't actionable evidence, because a) at the time they couldn't distinguish between traces of dried blood and iron rust and b) what the heck are 'fingerprints?' 

Remember a few months ago when every idiot was losing their shit over the possibility of a nuclear exchange with North Korea? The Soviets and Americans had _tens of thousands _of those bad boys ready to go off on command. It's not for nothing the main US land based missile was named "Minuteman."


----------



## HTL5N (Aug 28, 2018)

Nevermind I got pussy, life is amazing and the world is now a beautiful vibrant place.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 28, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> Nevermind I got pussy, life is amazing and the world is now a beautiful vibrant place.


Fucking kittens is gross fam


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 28, 2018)

Do you have any objective measure of worseness? Not that your OP is even specific, you talk like a shitty really poorly written comic book villian's origin story.

You're 15 right? Grow up, and if it's so depressing, get off the goddamn internet.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 28, 2018)

I never got this line of thinking. In ancient times you could stub your toe and die from infection, or get raped by invading soldiers while people would go "this is normal". Entire towns of civilians would get slaughtered and raped including pregnant women and children. People poured molten gold down each other's throats for Christ sake.

 Do you think the job you have now is hard? People had to work the farm every single day, without machinery just to survive. Days off were very seldom. Welfare didn't exist, and most people only saw the little area they lived in for their entire life.

Like @Judge Holden  said, even the 20th century was a bunch of fuckery.

Any old person that goes "good ole days" is a dumbass. The days of the world wars where millions died in a few years? The days where mankind became extremely close to nuclear war?

We are living in the most prosperous and peaceful century the world has ever seen. The only reason people constantly complain is because they are making up problems like trans bathrooms or gamergate. The real problems we have today that people complain about are usually slowly getting fixed

If you live in western society and this time period is too much for you to handle, then you wouldn't have made it in any time period.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 28, 2018)

I feel you man. I just fucking hate this world and the human worms feasting on its corpse. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I feel you man. I just fucking hate this world and the human worms feasting on its corpse. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred.


 
I know dude.

I always wanted to die violently


----------



## BScCollateral (Aug 28, 2018)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I feel you man. I just fucking hate this world and the human worms feasting on its corpse. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred.



Then go to another one.


----------



## wellthathappened (Aug 28, 2018)

We are living in a pretty peaceful time in our species history. We are discussing things on the internet, rather than conquering neighboring tribes and raping furries out of existence.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Aug 29, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> [redacted]



Fewer people understand Roman Catholicism in this century than any other. Fewer people go to Mass, fewer people comprehend the Eucharist, fewer people care about our only path to salvation. More people are irredeemably consumed by immortal sin, completely ignorant of the Sacraments of Baptism and Penance than in any other time in history. If going back to a time where we have a life expectancy of about 50 years-of-age could bring about a tangible increase in the number of souls redeemed, then it is not amoral to wish for such supernatural interventions.

I believe that modern medical science is one of the worst inventions of mankind. The faith of mankind has shifted almost irreparably from God to man, and that faith is visibly wearing thin. The internet is destroying the souls of men in ways unprecedented, and so we have opened Pandora's pithos without any way to close it this time. We are seeing what happens when men run out of hope in God, but what about when they run out of hope in men? We may not be physically maiming each other in extraordinary ways anymore, but we are certainly engaging in a spiritual genocide against the human race that will end in the deaths of hundreds of millions—if not billions. And how many of these men will be damned to eternal death?

If anything, we are being led down a road worse than pouring gold down the throats of innocents. If somebody is plummeting from a plane without a parachute, they do not rejoice in the fact that they are in the sky above all other men in weightless freefall. They anticipate in abject terror the thought of hitting the earth from such a height.


----------



## Rio (Aug 29, 2018)

It looks bad because all you hear is the bad because that's what people tend to seek out in the news, and it's what's reported. You don't hear about the 99% of the time where nothing bad is happening, but you do hear about the 1% of the time where shit hit the fan. That's why things look terrible even when they're not that bad. 

In reality, the world's a safer and nicer place in this century than it has been pretty much any given century before it. Yes there's horror, war, violence, lies, starvation and corruption, but those things have always been there. Most of the time in measures worse than what we're seeing today. The world is by no means perfect, and there are many many many things we can improve, but it's too easy to forget that things have never been anywhere close to perfect on our planet.



1864897514651 said:


> . The internet is destroying the souls of men in ways unprecedented, and so we have opened Pandora's pithos without any way to close it this time.



Nobody's forcing you to use it. If you genuinely believe this, why not just save your soul and disconnect?


----------



## Smith Banquod (Aug 29, 2018)

One persons "worldview" tends to be very subjective, to the point where it's more on the mindset of the "What's going on in this world" that it doesn't even affect one's self one single bit. *If doomsday was tomorrow* and you knew everything was about to be taken away from you, would that mean that all of a sudden things would feel better for you than what they are right now? Cause *that's one of many few things that would have an effect on all of us*, from an objective standpoint.

We can keep on _bitching about how the smallest things_ that only has to do with us somehow manages to change our whole view of the world or _try to look at the bigger picture_ in a better way and understand what really and truly fucks us all over as humans.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Aug 29, 2018)

Rio said:


> [redacted]



I am already banned from most websites, so you are not incorrect. It is in the Divine Providence for me to leave someday. Until then, though, I appreciate the freedom on Kiwi Farms, and I will continue posting if a non-zero amount of people have any interest in what I have to say.


----------

